# Emmerdale wow



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Caroline has started watching this again, I have never seen such filth.

Now firstly I never watch soaps but.

I used to watch it about 40 years ago, I remember Annie Sugden, Grandad Sugden(Toke Townley), sat in the kitchen drinking tea.
Amos Brierley and Mr Wilks who ran the Woolpack

Sheep rustling was the worst thing I ever remembered from those days.

Now its lesbians, alcohol abuse, Gays, murders, sex, its pure filth. I am shocked.

Whatever happened to innocent, happy programmes.

Is it a reflection of real life in a small village, is it heck.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No longer watch any soaps

More and more sensational, or maybe times have changed and that now is everyday life

And of course it is but not all concentrated into one street 

But it’s not my everyday life

Only just managing to hold with The Archers 

Sandra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes I agree Sandra

Its just like they are saying ''How controversial can we make it''

What's wrong with innocence, would nobody watch it?

Must what people are wanting though.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Blimey Paul. Best you don't watch Game of Thrones then after all.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

barryd said:


> Blimey Paul. Best you don't watch Game of Thrones then after all.


Never seen game of thrones but it has probably been like that from the beginning.

Emmerdale was so tranquil, serene and innocent when I watched it.

Now its filth.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No game of thrones is magnificent 

Just trying to imagine the archers in that genre 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont think you can call Emmerdale "Filth" Paul. Least not what I would call filth perhaps.

Eastenders, Corrie and all that rubbish ramped up their story lines decades ago. I am not sure why Gays or Lesbians make it more racy either. They do exist in villages you know. 

I guess its an entertainment drama and yes when you tot it up Emmerdale, Walford (Eastenders) and Weatherfield (Corrie) would I dare say but the murder, disaster, crime and shag fest capitals of the UK  The stories are supposed to be more realistic and true to life I guess but dramatised and clearly exaggerated in their occurrence. IF they filmed here (which looks a bit like Emmerdale) a real life Soap all they would get is a few tweedy twits shooting anything furry or with feathers, the odd farmer falling over the pub wall Pished and some Fruitcake turning his guitar up too loud on a Saturday night but apart form that sod all happens here.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> I dont think you can call Emmerdale "Filth" Paul. Least not what I would call filth perhaps.
> 
> Eastenders, Corrie and all that rubbish ramped up their story lines decades ago. I am not sure why Gays or Lesbians make it more racy either. They do exist in villages you know.
> 
> ...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My mum loved it. Now I know why.!!
Personally we don't do any soaps as there are far too many really interesting progs on. 

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Where's Hairy Whitemouse when you need her?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Where's Hairy Whitemouse when you need her?


Turned her toes up 17 years ago Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ja. Did they fix it for you or did you have to subscribe Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nope still short arms and long pockets Alan


----------

